# Exploratory Laparotomy with Excision of Small bowel nodule



## mkcurry (Jun 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what code you would use for this? The physician states he excised the nodule from the small intestine. Thanks


----------



## vici.garner@yahoo.com (Jun 24, 2011)

How did he excise the nodule?  Snare, hot biopsy, cautery?


----------



## mkcurry (Jun 24, 2011)

He said he resected the nodule


----------



## cmartin (Jul 11, 2011)

44110.


----------

